# MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio



## W1zzard (Jul 23, 2019)

MSI's GeForce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio is the quietest RTX 2080 Super card we tested today. It not only runs quieter, but also significantly cooler than the competition. MSI still includes an overclock out of the box, and manual overclocking works very well, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## grammar_phreak (Jul 23, 2019)

Nice review


----------



## SDR82 (Jul 23, 2019)

Page 4 : "The GDDR6 memory chips are made by Micron and carry the model number D9WCW, which decodes to MT61K256M32JE-14:A "

Those are Samsung memory modules...


----------



## 64K (Jul 23, 2019)

Gaming X Trio is the best of the 2080 Supers so far imo. Not sure if it's worth the extra $80 over the Founders Edition though.


----------



## ddarko (Jul 23, 2019)

Has MSI adjusted their fan behavior so that they don't blow at full speed every time the temperatures spike?  I own the 1080 Ti Lightning card and something as routine as launching a game triggers the fans to blast like a jet engine.  It was mentioned in the Techpowerup review of that 1080 Ti Lightning card:


> One issue with the idle-fan-off system is that every time the temperature crosses the fan-stop threshold, all fans will spin at full speed momentarily, which according to MSI is for their dust cleaning function (other cards do this once during system startup).



I see in the 2080 Ti Lightning review that MSI dropped the isle-fan off feature so presumably the latest Lightning card doesn't rev up anymore but does this fan behavior continue to Turing cards that still have idle-fan off like the Gaming X Trio?  I don't see any mention of this kind of fan behavior in the 2080 Super review so is it safe to assume that MSI has stopped programming their fans this way?

BTW, page 31 in the MSI 2080 Super review, it says:


> It's good to see that unlike the NVIDIA Founders Edition, *Zotac* added the fan-stop-in-idle feature on their card, which provides the perfect noise-free experience during desktop work, Internet browsing, and light gaming.


I think that should read "MSI"


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 23, 2019)

SDR82 said:


> Page 4 : "The GDDR6 memory chips are made by Micron and carry the model number D9WCW, which decodes to MT61K256M32JE-14:A "
> 
> Those are Samsung memory modules...


I could swear I updated it. Fixed now. Thanks!


----------



## THU31 (Jul 23, 2019)

"Solid performance increase over the original RTX 2080".

Solid sense of humor you have there.


----------



## SimplexPL (Jul 23, 2019)

Yeah, really solid increase... NOT!


----------



## N3M3515 (Jul 23, 2019)

You call solid an increase in performance you won't even notice? wtf w1z?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes we get it Nvidia, you can make a 1080 Ti?

I wonder who is the to blame, maybe that hairy dude who is bored of reviewing hardware can tell us.


----------



## swirl09 (Jul 24, 2019)

The 1080ti just keeps looking better and better!

Even as good as it was on day1, for a flagship (excl the Titan) to even be in the realm of being able to say "bang for buck", it really did seem to offer a lot for the money. When the RTX lineup was revealed and those who said either that they would now get a 1080ti, or hang on to their 1080ti, thats still holding up well for them _another _year on. 

About the only thing that is sitting in the pro column for me with regards the 2080ti is that if I didnt get one, I would be wondering how much more performance Id be getting in X, every time. I knew that would be the case, so I didnt hesitate. But its never felt like that great of an upgrade and an absolute joke in terms of price.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 24, 2019)

Good review. 
I like MSI's Gaming-X card's designs. I've got a 1080Ti and a 1660Ti here.
They run cool and perform well.

Rather than get the MSI RTX-2080 Super Gaming-X Trio card, I think that I would rather get another MSI GTX-1080Ti Gaming-X Trio and run SLI with a pair of them.


----------



## Minus Infinity (Jul 24, 2019)

Both my computers use MSI Gaming cards, super quiet and effective cooling. Won't be buying an RTX however. My GTX 1070 will be replaced by a Radeon 5700 XT when the custom versions are available and my GTX 1080 TI won't be updated until I see what Navi+ and Ampere can deliver. Hopefully Navi+ has hardware raytracing enabled and can get power consumption down a lot per frame.


----------



## BluesFanUK (Jul 24, 2019)

Am i missing something here? There's a lot of talk in the Turing reviews over how excellent power efficiency is, yet the 2070 and 2080 are both over 200w. How is it the 980 and 1080 over two generations were able to be so power efficient at around 180w, yet these monstrosities have widely increased that gap.


----------



## kings (Jul 24, 2019)

And they are. Turing offers more performance per watt than Pascal.


----------



## Luckyblue (Jul 27, 2019)

Heat pipes are not six but seven. Thank you!


----------



## kucki (Aug 15, 2019)

Seems like you are getting all the good cards which overclock really well. My card only achieves 2200 MHz memory and +45 Core Clock (1890 Boost).


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2019)

Luckyblue said:


> Heat pipes are not six but seven. Thank you!


Fixed, thanks!


----------

